# Arogno



## David D (Apr 5, 2005)

I bought an 'Arogno' and to be honest there was just something about it that didn't do it for me







...although the strap does now go extremely well on a Cordia.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Fair enough







I've nearly bought an Arogno on several occasions but the shortness of the minute hand has always put me off. Other than that, I like it, especially the red seconds hand.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sentiments exactly, I have wondered if other hands could be fitted but I gather the movement is NOS and uncommon so it`s probably not possible


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

David D said:


> I bought an 'Arogno' and to be honest there was just something about it that didn't do it for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give up. What are they?

Yours

Stupid of Leeds.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

_"Arogno" 15 Jewel Manual wind. 37mm all steel case with screw on back. Slightly domed mineral glass. The watch is brand new and utilises an "Arogno" NOS movement from the 1940's._

I don't know what a "Cordia" is though


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> _"Arogno" 15 Jewel Manual wind. 37mm all steel case with screw on back. Slightly domed mineral glass. The watch is brand new and utilises an "Arogno" NOS movement from the 1940's._
> 
> I don't know what a "Cordia" is though


I keep meaning to get one of these. Is Roy getting any more in? They must be in limited numbers due to the NOS movement.

cheers

Dave


----------

